# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Страх перед Кришной-Страх перед Богом.

## Семён Сгулов

Здравствуйте. В чём причина страха перед Богом? Желания обратные от Бога или что то еще? Если всё таки Желания Обратные От Кришны, то что в данном случае можно сделать: Маха - - Мантра или обращение к Кришне с просьбой избавить от таких желаний, которые почему мной в данный момент не осознаются. Спасибо. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Здравствуйте. В чём причина страха перед Богом? Желания обратные от Бога или что то еще? Если всё таки Желания Обратные От Кришны, то что в данном случае можно сделать: Маха - - Мантра или обращение к Кришне с просьбой избавить от таких желаний, которые почему мной в данный момент не осознаются. Спасибо. Харе Кришна.


Честно говоря, мне кажется, что в наше время нет ни какого страха перед Богом, иначе почему в мире творятся такие ужасные глупости? И уж если человек всё таки боится Бога, то скорее он даже не Бога боится, а Его законов, которые СПРАВЕДЛИВЫЕ и ПОУЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ. Тот, кто честен, и готов учиться, уже не боится законов Бога, он за них БЛАГОДАРЕН!

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Уважаемый Прабху, а в чём же причина столь сильного и непросто преодолимого страха осознания себя Душой, именно страха осознать, что я то душа. Почему это так пугает, как преодолеть этот страх, он подобен концу Жизни для материалистичного человека - всю жизнь живущего лишь ради удовлетворения своих чувств. Как правильно действовать и с чего начать в преодолении этого страха? Быть может сначала надо отчего то конкретного избавляться, или же причина в греховной деятельности которые требуют искупления. 

С уважением.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Уважаемый Прабху, а в чём же причина столь сильного и непросто преодолимого страха осознания себя Душой, именно страха осознать, что я то душа. Почему это так пугает, как преодолеть этот страх, он подобен концу Жизни для материалистичного человека - всю жизнь живущего лишь ради удовлетворения своих чувств. Как правильно действовать и с чего начать в преодолении этого страха? Быть может сначала надо отчего то конкретного избавляться, или же причина в греховной деятельности которые требуют искупления. 
> 
> С уважением.


Любой страх рождается из невежества. Систематичное и последовательное обучение духовной науке несомненно избавит от всех страхов!

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Хотелось Бы. Спасибо Вам за ответ. :dandavat:

----------

